# 9mm Vs .44 Lead/ Double Vs Single Bands



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Just quick vid showing the impact / energy difference between 9mm and .44 lead on a tin coin keep. The balls are leaving the pouch roughly at the same speed, yet obviously the difference of energy hitting the Target is noticeable! I'm sure we have all seen this sorta stuff before, but its still fun to watch.. ps the sun glare makes my beer gut, or stout gut look worse than it really is, move over hrawk, the bullseye beer belly is the best Australia has yet seen lol


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Geez that bloody dog's game









Other than that.. cheers for the video! Good to see the difference in knockdown power.

Jay


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

jayw81 said:


> Geez that bloody dog's game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha nah he's just dumb! Stupid mut snapped off a dog nard that I bloody stepped in just after that vid was filmed, filthy dog! Any way yea that was well over a 2litre tin so it would weigh at least 2 kilo, and the .44 knocked its socks off.. if I was that tin, id hate to be a rabbit lol.....? ! Cheers mate


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

What beer belly? 
Thanks for demo as I've not shot lead balls. Impressive kill power.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the difference is pretty big! thanks Ben, visuals are always better than narratives, cool pup! and i will say it again, you have a great shooting range!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice demonstration!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice vid. i think that slingshot set up and the .44 would just literally make oatmeal out of a rabbits cranium. "the bullseye beer belly" , sounds like a target or a name for a slingshot. hmm, tattoo a bullseye on your belly ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok .44 lead won the coin tin, now let's suppose I wanted to raid a lge tin of turps... seems only a steelie will get the job done... most of us know why.... oh and don't mind the mut being a usual distraction.... bloody mut :S


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No, it's not me


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol classic,shame he couldn't fit 2 more slightly higher up lol


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

nice demo. and Heh heh i don't think it's the sun's glare to blame for the beer gut, it's probably more to do with that bottle of wine sitting there!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool demo video.44cal packs some punch.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I love real life video. Good demo, and thanks for the test! That's is some heavy metal on that second can huh?

BTw, I love your dog.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup your dog is cool


----------

